# AXE FX Huge live sound help!



## raz92 (Jul 1, 2012)

Hello everyone! I'm Raz from LA. I'm pretty new here! 

Anyways here's a question and I hope I can get help from you guys!

My band is now confirmed to support Decapitated for their Indonesian Metal Festival headline appearance, so this is my first time using my Axe FX Ultra live and I am the only guitar player in the band. What I'll bring is Axe Fx and my Rocktron Velocity 300 poweramp! 

So do you guys have any tips on how do i sound huge as a single guitar player with my setup?? Any particular settings on axe fX?? Or do I just go Axe FX to my poweramp and out to 2 cabs and mic them?? 

Thanks for your help!!! Cheers!


----------



## metal_sam14 (Jul 1, 2012)

In my old metal band, where I was the only guitarist I ran a setup like this:

Digitech GSP1101 (substitute for axe fx in your case) in stereo, to the fx return of 2 separate amps on either side of the stage, I also ran a 35ms stereo delay to simulate 2 guitarists. 

You could do a similar thing, running into 2 cabs but you could also have dual tones running on your axe fx, that should sound huge. 

Hopefully that points you in the right direction


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 1, 2012)

Yeah you do a two tone chain and pan them l/r with different EQ + a bit of delay. Maybe you could do a recto model on one side and a 5150 on the other.


----------



## -OTW- (Aug 12, 2012)

metal_sam14 said:


> You could do a similar thing, running into 2 cabs but you could also have dual tones running on your axe fx, that should sound huge.



^^^^ thats what i would do.


----------



## noUser01 (Aug 14, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Yeah you do a two tone chain and pan them l/r with different EQ + a bit of delay. Maybe you could do a recto model on one side and a 5150 on the other.



This.

Also, a single repeat of 7ms delay can help thicken things up. A tiny bit of sub octave is cool too, but be careful with that one.


----------

